# Welcher Dämpfer für Endurosau?



## Korbinator (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe momentan einen Marzocchi Roco 3PL in 190/51mm drin, der aber defekt zu sein scheint. Er spricht zwar sehr fein an, wippt aber wie verrückt. Und das bei einem 4-Gelenker, schon seltsam und auf Defekt hindeutend.

Jetzt soll bis zur Klärung/Reparatur durch MZ übergangsmässig oder für dauerhaft ein anderer Dämpfer her. Da ich mit meiner Rohloff etc. bei guten 16,3 Kilo angekommen bin, soll´s nicht gerade ein schwerer Klotz werden.

Kandidaten wären z.B.:

-Fox DHX Air
-Fox DHX 5.0 Coil mit Titanfeder (wie groß ist wirklich der Gewichtsvorteil, was wäre das ungefähre Gesamtgewicht?)
-Manitou Swinger Air X4
-Manitou Swinger Coil X4 mit Titanfeder
-irgendwas mit 190/51mm, um die Zeit zu überbrücken, bis der 3PL zurück ist, weil er ja konkurrenzlos leicht ist

Welche Dämpfer fahrt Ihr, welcher harmoniert gut mit dem Enduro?

Gruß und danke vorab


----------



## Piefke (11. Juli 2008)

Den Manitou Swinger Air X4 hatte ich im Cube Fritzz - ich bin froh, dass er raus ist, sehr schlechtes Ansprechverhalten, geht jetzt mit Vanilla RC wesentlich besser.
In meiner Wildsau HR habe ich einen DHX 5.0 mit Stahlfeder - sehr guter Dämpfer, sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten und dank einstellbarem PPD lässt sich auch das Wippen unterdrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yamann (13. Juli 2008)

Roco  tst air in meiner Enduro Sau. -> relativ leicht, super ansprechverhalten (wesentlich besser wie der vorige Evolver ISX 4) Druckstufe kann in 3 Stufen verändert werden.
somit fast wippfrei bergauf, und smooth bergab.


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte in meiner Enduro einen DHX 5. Coil und ein Vanilla RC!

Pro Pedal braucht man meines erachtens gar nicht bei dem Hinterbau!

Darf man fragen wieviel du wiegst?! Denn davon würde ich es abhängig machen ob Luft oder Coil Dämpfer!

P.S.
ich hätte aktuell einen DHX Air zu verkaufen, jedoch in 200/57 ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der Rahmen dazu eine Freigabe hat


----------



## Korbinator (14. Juli 2008)

Moin!

ich wiege naggisch ca. 70 Kilo. Der 200/57er Dämmpfer ist leider nicht zugelassen, weil er durch die 14% mehr Hub zum Anschlagen des Hinterbaus führen würde, habe ich auch selbst schon probiert.

Gewichtmässig am Liebsten wäre mir ein Luftdämpfer, logischerweise der 3PL, weil der immerhin sehr gut anspricht und wenig wiegt. Ich schätze mal, der ist locker 600g leichter, als z.B. ein Manitou Swinger Coil X4. Und das merkt man besonders bei Einsatz eines Rohloff-Hinterrades, das ja eh schon sehr viel schwerer ist. Wenn ich irgendwo eine Titanfeder für einen Swinger in 190mm finden würde, wäre ich wohl auch vom Thema Luftdämpfer weg.

Gruß


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2008)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> ich wiege naggisch ca. 70 Kilo. Der 200/57er Dämmpfer ist leider nicht zugelassen, weil er durch die 14% mehr Hub zum Anschlagen des Hinterbaus führen würde, habe ich auch selbst schon probiert.
> 
> ...




Na bei dem Federgewicht sollte der Luftdämpfer gut funktionieren 

Titanfedern sind so ne Sache, kosten ein Schweinegeld, die Gewichtsersparnis ist bei der Baugröße höchstens 100-200g und der große Nachteil von Titan ist,dass das Material ermüdet und irgendwann bricht.
Ich bin da auch am überlegen ob mir das, das Geld wert ist 

Wie gesagt, ich hatte den DHX Coil i.d. Enduro Sau und war zufrieden...super Ansprechverhalten, kein Wippen, keine Defekte!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Juli 2008)

Roco Worldcup tut bei mir Dienst, wippen hält sich in Grenzen, super Ansprechverhalten, top Dämpfung. ergänzt die 66 an der Front perfekt. 

dafür wahres eisenschwein. wer das eine will, muss das andere mögen.

Gruß,
Stefan

P.S.:
auch mit 750er Feder und 90kg fahrer nicht mal ansatzweise überfordert.


----------



## yamann (14. Juli 2008)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> ich wiege naggisch ca. 70 Kilo. Der 200/57er Dämmpfer ist leider nicht zugelassen, weil er durch die 14% mehr Hub zum Anschlagen des Hinterbaus führen würde, habe ich auch selbst schon probiert.
> 
> ...



Komisch ich wiege naggisch ca 95 Kg habe nen 57/200 Roco TST air, habe ne Enduro sau und bei mir schlägt nichts an und nichts durch auch nicht im Bikepark.
Naja, so isses Leben.


----------



## Korbinator (14. Juli 2008)

yamann schrieb:


> Komisch ich wiege naggisch ca 95 Kg habe nen 57/200 Roco TST air, habe ne Enduro sau und bei mir schlägt nichts an und nichts durch auch nicht im Bikepark.
> Naja, so isses Leben.



Ich habe mit einem Roco WorldCup getestet, passt zwar, hat aber definitiv zu viel Hub, des basst net.

Mich wundert´s immer noch, dass der 3PL so extrem wippt. Ich habe jetzt mal 150PSI reingemacht, bin quasi ohne Sag gefahren. Trotzdem wippt er höllisch. Nur nutze ich jetzt vielleicht noch 60% des Hubes aus, das bringt´s auch nicht. Die Anleitung ist auch für´n Po, die Verstellung der Druckstufe ist da nicht wirklich erklärt. Bei mir ist Klick 1 eine komplett offene Druckstufe, Klick 2 dann schon wie das Lockout, Klick 3 bringt keine Veränderung.

Gruß


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Juli 2008)

hey Korbi, was bringst du eigentlich auf die Waage?

zumindest mir mit meinen 90kg + max. 10kg gepäck/rüstung hat der Jü eindeutig zum Stahlfederdämpfer geraten, auch wg. der hohen Übersetzung der Sau.

Habe mich immer gefragt ob ein Luftdämpfer bei nem 0,1 tonnen fettsack überhaupt genug endprogression aufbaut. hat das mal wer ausprobiert?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## yamann (14. Juli 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> hey Korbi, was bringst du eigentlich auf die Waage?
> 
> zumindest mir mit meinen 90kg + max. 10kg gepäck/rüstung hat der Jü eindeutig zum Stahlfederdämpfer geraten, auch wg. der hohen Übersetzung der Sau.
> 
> ...



 Gruß von einem ebenfalls 0.1 tonnen fettsack lol: super Umschreibung) Mein Luftdämpfer funktioniert einwandfrei und ich bringe diesen selbst bei kleineren Drops (bis 2 m) nicht zum durchschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> hey Korbi, was bringst du eigentlich auf die Waage?
> 
> zumindest mir mit meinen 90kg + max. 10kg gepäck/rüstung hat der Jü eindeutig zum Stahlfederdämpfer geraten, auch wg. der hohen Übersetzung der Sau.
> 
> ...



das Problem ist glaub ich weniger die Endprogression, sondern der hohe Luftdruck den man in die Hauptkammer geben muss um ihn überhaupt vernünftig fahren zu können! Bei mir waren das 250-270psi bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:~3 (ich wiege ~ 93-95kg inkl Gepäck)
Die Sau übersetzt ja noch stärker...1 : 3,4 bis 3,6 glaub ich
Bei den Hohen Drücken leidet das Ansprechverhalten und die Performance im mittleren Bereich, d.h. bei mir ist der Dämpfer einfach durch den Federweg gerauscht! hab jetzt 1 Woche den Roco WC Coil drin....ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.... 

@yamann

wie gesagt, das Durchschlagen bekommt man gut in den Griff, da hatte ich keine Probleme! Hst du mal im Vgl einen Stahlfederdämpfer gefahren


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Juli 2008)

das durchsacken im mittleren federwegsbereich ist ja auch das warum ich kein luftdämpfer drin hab.

die gute meinung zum roco wc kann ich ja bestätigen, das ding läuft einfach nur sahnig.


----------



## THBiker (15. Juli 2008)

mich verwundert es, dass yamann mit dem Luftdämpfer zufrieden ist!


@yamann
welches Setup fährst du an deinem Dämpfer? Das wäre mal interessant!


----------



## Korbinator (15. Juli 2008)

Ich schätze mal, er hat die Progression ziemlich aufgepumpt, dann schlägt natürlich nichts durch. Der Roco 3PL hat leider keinen Ausgleichsbehälter, an dem ich das einstellen könnte, und den Roco WC habe ich zwischenzeitlich verkauft.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Juli 2008)

zusammenfassend behaupte ich mal, das man dem hinterbau wirklich was gutes tut wenn man den leichtbau bei seite stellt (eine Sau ist dazu eh nicht die ideale grundlage) und zu Stahl greift. die Performance entschädigt für das Mehrgewicht, das dazu eh tief und zentral im Rahmen hängt.

Ergo rate ich jetzt mal eindeutig zu Roco WC und DHX 5.0.

DHX für Spielernaturen die meinen sie brauchen eine Plattform, Roco WC für alle die einen unkaputtbaren "No Nonsense" Dämpfer suchen. 

Und das Jü ab einem gewissen Gewicht selber vom Luftdämpfer abrät ist ja beschreibend genug.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Korbinator (15. Juli 2008)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Manitou Swinger Coil X4 machen können? Der ist nämlich unschlagbar günstig, und die Titanfedern dafür kosten auch nicht die Welt. Insgesamt kann man da unter 700g bleiben, und preislich unter 350,- Euro. Den hat mir mein Händler heute empfohlen, bietet er mir für 199,- Euro an.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Juli 2008)

hinterbau braucht keinen plattformdämpfer. interessant ist das die manitou federn auf den roco passen.

was kosten die manitou titan federn wenn du meinst sie wären "günstig"?


----------



## Korbinator (15. Juli 2008)

Günstig sind für mich 159 Dollar inkl. Versand.

Wo kann ich eigentlich ersehen, welches Übersetzungsverhältnis die Endurosau bei 160/180mm hat? Dann könnte ich mir nämlich schonmal die Federrate ausrechnen, das spart nachher beim Kauf unnötiges Ein- und wieder Ausbauen wegen der falschen Federhärte.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Juli 2008)

kleine übersetzung: 3:44  zu 1, große übersetzung 3,66:1

ergo hast du entweder 175,44mm oder 186,66mm Federweg, die mögliche Reduzierung auf 140mm geschieht über einen kleineren Dämpfer mit nur 39mm hub was dann 142,74mm macht.

da die enduro sau den gleichen hinterbau wie die hardride hat könntest du auch mit einem 200er Dämpfer sage und schreibe... 208,62mm raus holen bzw. 196,08mm in der kurzen  einstellung. allerdings ist dann normal eine radstandskürzung auf 425mm nicht mehr drin, außer du fährst mit 24er hinterrad. 

die angaben sind alle größer als angegeben, wahrscheinlich stimmen die richtigen zahlen (140, 170, 180,200) dann wenn der hinterbau kurz eingestellt ist. wer weiß?

ich fahr mit 190er dämpfer, 51mm hub. 186,66mm federweg müsst das summa summarum machen. untere anlenkung 2tes loch von hinten, wippe in oberer position. langer radstand.

wippt ne großartig, bügelt allet glatt und rad lässt sich sehr aktiv fahren. einfach schön.

gruß,
stefan

P.S.: dollarpreis? ZOLL nicht vergessen!


----------



## Korbinator (15. Juli 2008)

Meinen Hinterbau habe ich fast im selben Setup wie Du abgestimmt, langer Radstand, 190/51er Dämpfer, untere Dämpferbefestigung in 2tes Loch von hinten (flacherer Lenkwinkel war mir lieber), aaaaber die Wippe in der unteren Position befestigt. Laut Jü die Position mit mehr Federweg, laut ihm ca. 180mm.


----------



## yamann (15. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> das Problem ist glaub ich weniger die Endprogression, sondern der hohe Luftdruck den man in die Hauptkammer geben muss um ihn überhaupt vernünftig fahren zu können! Bei mir waren das 250-270psi bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:~3 (ich wiege ~ 93-95kg inkl Gepäck)
> Die Sau übersetzt ja noch stärker...1 : 3,4 bis 3,6 glaub ich
> Bei den Hohen Drücken leidet das Ansprechverhalten und die Performance im mittleren Bereich, d.h. bei mir ist der Dämpfer einfach durch den Federweg gerauscht! hab jetzt 1 Woche den Roco WC Coil drin....ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht....
> 
> ...



Jo!, einen Fox Vanilla Stahlfederdämpfer m. Titanfeder in 200 mm Einbaulänge. 
Mit meinem jetzigen Dämpfer fahre ich mit ca. 12 Bar Druck in mittlerer Einstellung (marzocchi roco tst air 200/57) und maximal PSI im Piggy.
Kein Durchschlagen u. supersahniges Anprechverhalten sowie Schluckvermögen. 
Für mich kein marginaler Unterschied zum Stahlfederdämpfer zu spüren.
Stahlfederdämpfer zu ISX 4 -> Diesen musste ich mit 18 bar druck fahren.
wesentlich schlechteres Ansprechverhalten als der Roco und man hatte irgendwie das Gefühl, nie den Federweg auszunützen. Die ganze Sache war  ziemlich zäh.


----------



## yamann (15. Juli 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> zusammenfassend behaupte ich mal, das man dem hinterbau wirklich was gutes tut wenn man den leichtbau bei seite stellt (eine Sau ist dazu eh nicht die ideale grundlage) und zu Stahl greift. die Performance entschädigt für das Mehrgewicht, das dazu eh tief und zentral im Rahmen hängt.
> 
> Ergo rate ich jetzt mal eindeutig zu Roco WC und DHX 5.0.
> 
> ...



Jü hin oder her. Ich fahre den Roco Air und der ist auch bei meinem Gewicht (95 KG)  und meiner Fahrweise (viel Bikepark und Endurotouren m. kleineren Drops) nicht kleinzukriegen.
Und ich habe mit diesem Setup jetzt schon ca 20 000 Bergab Höhenmeter hinter mir ohne Zicken - ohne Performance Verlust


----------



## Korbinator (15. Juli 2008)

yamann schrieb:


> Jü hin oder her. Ich fahre den Roco Air und der ist auch bei meinem Gewicht (95 KG)  und meiner Fahrweise (viel Bikepark und Endurotouren m. kleineren Drops) nicht kleinzukriegen.
> Und ich habe mit diesem Setup jetzt schon ca 20 000 Bergab Höhenmeter hinter mir ohne Zicken - ohne Performance Verlust



Seltsam, so viel anders als der Roco 3PL sollte der Roco Air ja nicht sein, bis auf´s Lockout, oder?! Warum sackt meiner dann so durch, und wippt wie blöd?


----------



## yamann (15. Juli 2008)

Anlenkung ausprobieren, Zugstufe rumpfriemeln Und : Eigentlich ist es doch gut, wenn der Dämpfer wippt wie blöd, dann arbeitet wenigstens der Hinterbau ! Und das sollte  bei einem Fully doch eigentlich auch so sein und ist ja konstruktionsbedingt auch so vorgesehen.
Kein Wippen gewünscht -> Umstieg auf Hardtail oder Stahlstange einbauen.
Beim Roco Air kann ich die Druckstufe in 3 Stufen einstellen.
Bei mir passt es, habe keine Defekte, bin damit voll zufrieden und ich werde mir dieses Teil auch nicht madig machen lassen oder schlecht reden
Es ist halt so wie es ist und basta.


----------



## THBiker (15. Juli 2008)

@yamann
wieviel Sag fährst du in der Einstellung?? 50% 


@Korbinator
frag doch mal direkt beim Jü nach ob´s Austauschdämpfer gibt....vlt günstiger


----------



## Korbinator (15. Juli 2008)

@THBiker: Der Jü sagt, er könne da gar nix machen, und hat mich an einen MZ-Techniker verwiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (15. Juli 2008)

Korbinator schrieb:


> @THBiker: Der Jü sagt, er könne da gar nix machen, und hat mich an einen MZ-Techniker verwiesen.



hmm hätt ja sein könne, dass der auch so verkaufen kann wenn jemand sein bike aufrüstet


----------



## Korbinator (15. Juli 2008)

Isch frooch en nochemol...


----------



## yamann (16. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> @yamann
> wieviel Sag fährst du in der Einstellung?? 50%
> 
> 80 % SAG
> -> ne Schmarrn, fahre ca 30 bis 40 % Sag


----------



## THBiker (16. Juli 2008)

yamann schrieb:


> THBiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @yamann
> ...


----------



## yamann (16. Juli 2008)

Hätte noch nen Vorschlag für jemanden, dem es zu sehr "wippt".
Kauf nen Manitou ISX 4 oder ISX 6 Dämpfer.
Hier muss man höhere Drücke fahren und kriegt auch jeden Hinterbau -zumindest den meiner Wildsau - fast tot.
Richtig schönes zähes Gefühl beim Shreddern. 
Der Hinterbau springt, zickt und wirkt total überdämpft und zäh, also auch kein großartiges Wippen mehr.
Wenn das gewünscht wäre, ist dieser Dämpfer bei diesem Rad genau das Richtige.


----------



## THBiker (16. Juli 2008)

ich hatte nie Probleme mit Wippen bei der Sau das muss man schon provozieren! 8Sowohl mit Vanilla, als auch mit DHX ohne ProPedal Aktivierung)


----------



## yamann (16. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> yamann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nachgemessen oder geschätzt .ka:
> ...


----------



## THBiker (16. Juli 2008)

yamann schrieb:


> [Glaub mir, jede Menge!



das glaub ich dir ja  ..... ich frag mich halt nur oft (auch bei mir selbst) ob ich wirklich nahe am Optimum des Potential meines Bikes bin ....ich hab gerade beim Wechsel von Luft auf Stahl nen Quantensprung gemacht!

Manchmal gibt man sich auch damit zufrieden wie es ist und denkt es ist optimal, bis jemand anderes kommt und vielleicht viel mehr raus holt!

Es war auch nicht als Kritik an dich zu verstehen, sondern eher als Anregung, dass vielleicht noch mehr Spaß mit deinem Bike möglich ist!!

Ich war mit meiner Sau auch im gebirge und Parks unterwegs...war ein richtiger Allrounder...bei mir noch´n bissl schwer...so um die 17-18kg!


----------



## Korbinator (16. Juli 2008)

yamann schrieb:


> Hätte noch nen Vorschlag für jemanden, dem es zu sehr "wippt".
> Kauf nen Manitou ISX 4 oder ISX 6 Dämpfer.
> Hier muss man höhere Drücke fahren und kriegt auch jeden Hinterbau -zumindest den meiner Wildsau - fast tot.
> Richtig schönes zähes Gefühl beim Shreddern.
> ...



Sehr sinnvoller Beitrag, danke...

Ich bin gestern in einer Gruppe unterwegs gewesen. Nahezu Jeder hat mich mal angesprochen, wie ich mit einem so kaputten Dämpfer überhaupt fahren könne. Ich bilde mir das also nicht ein, das sieht aus wie der berühmte Ritt auf der Gummikuh. Einer meinte, es könne an der ungünstigen Drehmomenteinleitung durch die Rohloff liegen. Alle Anderen waren der Meinung, der Dämpfer habe einfach überhaupt keine Dämpfung. Und damit liegen sie wohl näher an der Wahrheit, denn die Zugstufe lässt sich auch nicht im eingebauten Zustand verstellen, so schwer dreht das Rädchen. Mit bloßen Händen nicht zu bewegen.

Cosmic hat mir derweil schon mal ca. 7 Wochen Wartezeit angekündigt, es sei schließlich Hauptsaison. Danach ist wieder Messe-Saison, dann Auslieferungssaison der 09er Produkte, dann wieder Vorsaison, und dann schon wieder Hauptsaison, das kennen wir ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Juli 2008)

welche ritzekombi fährst du mit der sau?



anbei:


meine sau ist ohne rohloffanker mit 18,1kg unterwegs

die gewichtsbomben im einzelnen:
roco wc dämpfer
66 rc2x gabel
ordentliche schlappen (1,2kg pro einheit)
VRO Vorbau
Hügi FR Naben
DX Pedalen

dafür ein immens pannensicheres spaßbike das von bikepark bis zur 80km tour in gemütlicher variante alles mitmacht. 

mit anderen reifen (ignitor 2.35) immer noch eine fettsau, aber ich finde man merkt ihr das gewicht nicht so sehr an. grad die geo find ich perfekt, wohl weil ich eh auf flache sitzwinkel stehe. und wenn die geo stimmt, dann passt einem meist auch das fahrverhalten. drum find ich grad am dämpfer, mittig im rahmen, 500g mehrgewicht zum ignorieren wenig. weil direkt zwischen den beinen merkt mans eh am wenigsten. 

nen cc hobel wird die sau nie, dafür sollte man sie halt voll auf performance auslegen. 

Gruß,
Stefan

P.S.: aber ich guck das sie bald wieder unter 17kg geht


----------



## Korbinator (16. Juli 2008)

Ich fahre vorne ein 38er, hinten ein 15er. Ich hatte damit aber beim Vorgängerbike, einem Nicolai Helius FR 07, keinerlei Probleme, auch nicht mit dem Roco WC. Daher denke ich nach wie vor, dass der Dämpfer hinüber ist.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Juli 2008)

sau hat ne völlig andere kinematik als der helius. 
aber theoretisch ist der hinterbau ja bei der kettenblatt größe auf seiner neutraleren seite.

komisch. ich schätze auch mal das es am dämpfer liegt.

gruß,
stefan


----------



## yamann (17. Juli 2008)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Sehr sinnvoller Beitrag, danke...
> 
> Ich bin gestern in einer Gruppe unterwegs gewesen. Nahezu Jeder hat mich mal angesprochen, wie ich mit einem so kaputten Dämpfer überhaupt fahren könne. Ich bilde mir das also nicht ein, das sieht aus wie der berühmte Ritt auf der Gummikuh. Einer meinte, es könne an der ungünstigen Drehmomenteinleitung durch die Rohloff liegen. Alle Anderen waren der Meinung, der Dämpfer habe einfach überhaupt keine Dämpfung. Und damit liegen sie wohl näher an der Wahrheit, denn die Zugstufe lässt sich auch nicht im eingebauten Zustand verstellen, so schwer dreht das Rädchen. Mit bloßen Händen nicht zu bewegen.
> 
> ...


----------



## rsu (17. Juli 2008)

Korbinator schrieb:


> (flacherer Lenkwinkel war mir lieber), aaaaber die Wippe in der unteren Position befestigt



Dann nimm doch die obere Wippenposition und der Lenkwinkel wird schön flach  Halt einfach mal ausprobieren ob Du das mit dem FW überhaupt grossartig merkst. Ich mag die Einstellung lieber, zudem kommt die Tretlagerhöhe deutlich runter. Aber natürlich alles Geschmackssache


----------



## Korbinator (17. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal einen DHX Coil 4.0 gekauft, allerdings mit 200mm Länge und 50,8mm Hub. Wird dann in der oberen Position an der Wippe, und unten an der zweiten von hinten montiert, das sollte passen, auch bei 200er Einbaulänge.

Der 3PL wird dann jetzt erstmal eingeschickt, der ist definitiv im Eimer.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie bzw. wo ich die Federhärte ermitteln kann? Falls einer die Daten parat hat, ich wiege naggisch ca. 70 Kilo.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

